# water change 5 gallons of a 30 gallon?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been doing 20L or about 5.28 gallons of water change per week. I have a 30 gallon aquarium. Is this a good amount? Also I let the water get room temperature, but I'm wondering how the temperature variation will affect the fish when I'm putting in the water. My temp goes from about 76.4 to about 77.7 depending on how hot it is in the house. We do have A/C but our house temperature flucuates as well. My aquarium is not near any windows or heating/ac vents.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, temperature wise some fish like it warmer, others like it cooler. For a general guide to go by I use this site AqAdvisor for selecting fish compatible with my tank and current fish. It will give recommended water temperatures, a recommended water change percent, and so on. It may not be perfect but it's been a great guide for me to go on.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

10-25% is a good amount to start with. It mainly depends on your stocking and species. Lightly stocked...you can do less. Heavily stocked, you will want to do more.


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

That's not a big difference in temp. so I wouldn't worry about it. I normally do about %20 in my 55g tank when I do a water change. That's because I like to go overtop all the gravel to get excess food and waste from the bottom.


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks I used the aqadvisor. Very cool! Its really helpful! Here is what it said for me at this time: 
Equipments:

Tank (LxDxH): 36 x 12 x 16.5 inch (30.9gUS)
Filters: Aquaclear 50 

5 x Zebra Danio (Danio rerio)
1 x Dwarf Gourami (Colisa lalia)
3 x Guppy (Poecilia reticulata)

Recommended temperature range: 23 - 24 C. [Display in Farenheit]
Recommended pH range: 6 - 7.8.
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH.

You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 239%.
Recommended water change schedule: 13% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 50%.


----------

